# madone 5.2 or 5.5



## kane (Jun 2, 2010)

I've found a bike shop having a winter sale. 2011 5.2 is on sale for $2700 and the 5.5 is $3240 Thats the best prices I've seen. They don't have a 5.5 in stock though and I've never ridden anything with sram before. So is sram force and bontrager race light wheels worth the extra money over the ultegra and bontrager light wheels? Any idea how much lighter the 5.5 would be?

This will be my first series road bike. I didn't want to spend more than $3000 but I don't want to have regrets either.

I know the 5 frames are not made in the US. I've read different things about the new carbon frames. Some say they're junk, others say they are just as good as the 2010 frames??? I only weigh 150lbs if that matters.

Any help you guys can give me would be great.


----------



## cerec (Oct 8, 2009)

Have an 2009 madone 5.2( Ultegra with Bontrager race lights) and love it! No complaints and also weigh about 150. Am racing crits and road races with a lot of fast club rides. Looking to upgrade wheels otherwise a great ride. Had a trek 5200 prior to this and notice a big difference.


----------



## kane (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a Fuji cross bike now, I just put on 25's and use it for a road bike. It really doesn't do that bad, but I do feel a little beat-up after a long ride. I'm hoping a carbon bike takes some of that away.

I'm sure the 5.2 is a better bike than I am rider but since the 5.5 is on sale...


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

But is it $540 better?


----------



## johntrek5 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a 2011 5.2 and I love it! I have over 2,500 miles on it so far. I had a 2009 4.5 and the 5.2 is 10x's the bike. It is lighter AND stiffer! The 4.5 would flex at the bottom bracket under extreme wattage outputs. The other thing I will say is that I can actually say that the bike definitely soaks up bumps better even though it is much more stiffer. These guys saying that it is inferior because it is not made in WI can not back it up! I get the made in the USA thing, but to say Trek is spitting out inferior product just because of the location of manufacture is off base.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Its probably about a pound lighter... But if you haven't tried SRAM I wouldn't pay $500 more without riding it!


----------

